# Sticky  2019 - FatBoy Challenge 35,000 miles - 2019



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, we are keeping it at 35,000 and I know we can do it.

Rules:


> The rules are simple. If you pedal it, POST IT! whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT! Use this thread as a primary means to track your bicycling, whether it's a moving bike, a stationary bike, a trainer, whatever. POST. THE. MILES!
> 
> if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one, AFTER the mileage. ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! I feel like I'm starting off really late. Its the 11th, its cold, but it has to get done...

I gotten a little sick, but a little confusing. I felt fine during the day, but when I laid down to get some sleep I felt horrible. I decided not to ride and get over whatever it was.

I rode last night after almost 2weeks without any. I believe our temps was in the low 20's, but the ride was fun until the sun went down.

*22.79* ride for me.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

22.79 + 25.05 = * 47.84 *


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3600 - 71.84 = 3528.16)
In 2018 I gave myself a silly number of 3563.55 to complete, but I was short by 70.86 miles.

In 2019 I am moving it up abit to 3,600 miles for the year. During my posts, the numbers in parenthesis will be my own subtractions and while the bold print below is the updated miles for the thread.

I hope that doesn't confuse anyone.

47.84 + 24 = *71.84*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3528.16 - 25.6 = 3502.56)

71.84 + 25.6 = *97.44*


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

97.44 + 36.79 = *134.23*

ytd 36.79


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

134.23 + 0 =134.23

I've actually got 250 as of last night, but I find it too difficult to keep track of what miles I've post vs not, so I'll wait until the end of the year to do my entry.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3502.56 - 31.69 = 3470.87)

Honestly until tonight ride, I was getting worried something was wrong with me. I was unable of getting 30miles or more per ride. I mean I was almost dead tired finishing 22 or 25miles. I would just call it quits and go home, and my legs were killing me with the miles I was doing. It caused me to miss a few rides. I must have been still sick and not knowing it.

Well tonight we are expected to get 8in of snow starting late tonight. From that information, I didn't know when my next ride would be. I also was a little bit behind in miles compared to last January and I didn't want that to happen.

Basically all of that tells, is to give yourself goals and do what you can to accomplish them. I really enjoyed my ride tonight, and I would have done more except for the ice on a part of my route. I didn't want to crash like I did before. lol

134.23 + 31.69 = *165.92*


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

165.92+9.76=175.68


New to the challenge, hope I can make some contributions.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

klrguy said:


> 165.92+9.76=175.68
> 
> New to the challenge, hope I can make some contributions.


Welcome!
I hope we can encourage you as much.

We had a snow storm and I dont know when I will be back out there. Its actually depressing that I couldn't ride today.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

175.68 + 14.51 = 190.19

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

190.19 + 75.88 = 266.07

1/1 - 1/22
75.88 ytd


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3470.87 - 18.8 = 3452.07)

When it comes to ice on the road, I'm a big ole coward no matter the size of the ice. I really tried to get past the idea of quitting because of so many ice patches. When we started having flurries with just enough snow hitting the ground to confuse me with wet spots or ice, I had to stop.

266.07 + 18.8 = *284.87*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Just incase anyone was wondering...

lol


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

284.87+7.73=292.6


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

292.6 + 51.16 = *343.76*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

eplanajr said:


> 284.87 + 51.16 = *336.03*


Which web browser are you using? Last year I noticed you missed or didnt see the most updated post.

I figured maybe something to do with posting close together, but this one is a couple days apart.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Which web browser are you using? Last year I noticed you missed or didnt see the most updated post.
> 
> I figured maybe something to do with posting close together, but this one is a couple days apart.


Chrome. Just revised it, with what I hope is the current post.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3452.07 - 23.43 = 3428.64)

The below zero weather days was tuff with making me sit still. A few people I know kept telling me to get Zwift. I think for half a second it kinda crossed my mind, but I know its not for me. I have a spinner, but I can't stand being inside. Yesterday the weather was really good, and I gotten a lot of splatter from the melting snow.

343.76 + 23.43 = *367.19*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3452.07 - 13.93 = 3414.71)

I hate skipping days. Its tuff improving when I miss so many days in a row.

367.19 + 13.93 = *381.12*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3414.71 - 20.91 = 3393.8)

I would have ridden more, except I'm afraid of ice... lol
Too many ice patches on my route. 

381.12 + 20.91 = 402.03


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3393.8 - 25.13 = 3368.67)



402.03 + 25.13 = 427.16


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

427.16 + 45.9 = 473.06

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

473.06 + 87.19 = 560.25

1/23 - 2/28
163.07 ytd


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3368.67 - 28.22 = 3340.45)

The cold messy weather has been ruff this year. I'm looking forward to it starting to break. The time between rides and trying to stay at the same pace is TUFF as .......

560.25 + 28.22 = *588.47*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3340.45 - 27.17 = 3,313.28)

588.47 + 27.17 = *615.64 *


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

615.64 + 42.49 = 658.13

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3,313.28 - 20.42 = 3,292.86)

658.13 + 20.42 = *678.55*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3,292.86 - 21.05 = 3271.81)

678.55 + 21.05 = *699.6*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

699.6 + 84.05 = 783.65

257.79 ytd
as of 3/13


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3271.81 - 28.27 = 3243.54)

783.65 + 28.27 = *811.92*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3243.54 - 30.13 = 3213.41) of 3600

811.92 + 30.13 = *842.05*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3213.41 - 28.6 = 3184.81)

842.05 + 28.6 = *870.65*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3184.81 - 15.45 = 3169.36)

Work can slow things down... AND a plateau

870.65 + 15.45 = *886.1*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

886.10 + 28.70 = *914.80*

286.48 ytd
as of 3/23


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3169.36 - 30.26 = 3139.1)

Beautiful sunny 48 degrees today. I hope I don't see anything less then 40 until after the fall.

914.80 + 30.26 = *945.06*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3139.1 - 30.68 = 3108.42)

945.06 + 30.68 = *975.74*


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

975.74 + 83.49 = 1,059.23


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3108.42 - 30.71 = 3077.71)

1,059.23 + 30.71 = *1089.94*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3077.71 - 30.77 = 3046.94)

1089.94 + 30.77 = *1120.71*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3046.94 - 17.5 = 3029.44)

1120.71 + 17.5 = *1138.21*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

1138.21 + 35.89 = *1174.10*

322.38 ytd as of 3/31


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

1174.10 + 58.05 = 1232.15


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(3029.44 - 30.99 = 2998.45)

1232.15 + 30.99 = *1263.14*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

1263.14 + 515.02 = 1778.16

254.38 Jan
142.68 Feb
117.96 Mar


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2998.45 - 31.04 = 2967.41)

1778.16 + 31.04 = *1809.2*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2967.41 - 31.34 = 2936.07)

1809.2 + 31.34 = *1840.54*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2936.07 - 31.46 = 2904.61)

1840.54 + 31.46 = *1872*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2904.61 - 31.57 = 2873.04)

1872 + 31.57 = *1,903.57*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2873.04 - 20.53 = 2852.51)

1,903.57 + 20.53 = *1924.1*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2852.51 - 30.7 = 2821.81)

1924.1 + 30.7 = *1954.8*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

1954.8 + 70.95 = *2025.75*

ytd 403.33
as of 4/20


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Getting back into biking after a few year hiatus. 
Here are my rides from the past 2 weeks

2025.75+18.35+19.65+16.71+15.82=*2096.28*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2821.81 - 63.05 = 2758.76)

looks like I missed yesterday.

2096.28 + 63.05 = *2159.33*


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

2159.33+5.73=2165.06

(ride with my 5yo son)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2165.06 + 23.90 = *2188.96*

427.11 ytd as of 4/23


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2758.76 - 31.57 = 2727.19)

2188.96 + 31.57 = *2220.53*


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

2220.53+12.21=2232.74


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2232.74 + 103.64 = *2336.38
*
530.87 ytd as of 5/10


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2727.19 - 98.53 = 2628.66)

I'm still around. I haven't been riding like I should. I had a birthday and my best friend a few days after mine and we usually celebrate the whole week. We had a lot of rain, I've been complaining about it being cold out, which makes no sense, since I have ridden during the winter. I think it kinda throws me off to have weather in the 70's, then back down in the 40's. I was complaining when it was 58 degrees out, and didn't ride far.

2336.38 + 98.53 = *2,434.91*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2,434.91 + 31.09 = *2,466.00*

561.26 ytd as of 5/13


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2628.66 - 55.2 = 2573.46)

23.01+32.19 = 55.2

2,466.00 + 55.2 = *2,521.2*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2573.46 - 32.06 = 2541.4)

2,521.2 + 32.06 = *2,553.26*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2,553.26 + 22.28 = *2,575.54*

583.54 ytd as of 5/16


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2541.4 - 18.27 = 2,523.13)
I thought my rear shifter broke, but when I got home it looks like it might be the cable. Broke inside the shifter. It was the cause for the short ride. Although I wasn't pushing it today, but causally pedaling along the way.

2,575.54 + 18.27 = *2,593.81*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2,593.81 + 20.10 = *2,613.91*

603.63 ytd as of 5/19


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,523.13 - 27.88 = 2,495.25)

2,613.91 + 27.88 = *2,641.79*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,495.25 - 70.45= 2,424.8)

Missed a few days of posting.
31.41+30.06+8.98 = 70.45

2,641.79 + 70.45 = *2,712.24*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2,712.24 + 35.25 = *2,747.49*

638.88 (off road) ytd as of 5/29


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

2,747.49 + 31.11 = *2,778.60*

670.0 ytd as of 6/2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,424.8 - 93.83 = 2330.97)

2,778.60 + 93.83 = *2872.43*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,330.97 - 102.88 = 2,228.09)

My YTD I am ahead of my schedule distance, but this month I am a little behind and that bothers me. Been really busy and I haven't had time to ride long distance or post on a regular.

I know this isn't a spot to talk about videos. A while ago I bought a cycliq for the rear of my bike. Mainly because of all the close drivers. Last week I was goofing around and I put the rear camera on the front of my bike just to see how it would look on the trail.

Let's just say I will have to get me a gopro 7 for the front and leave cycliq on the rear.






2,872.43 + 102.88 = *2,975.31*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,228.09 - 41.51 = 2,186.58

10.15+31.36 = 41.51

2,975.31 + 41.51 = *3,016.82*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3,016.82 + 45.48 = *3,062.30*

715.48 ytd as of 6/23


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,186.58 - 24.06 = 2162.52)

3,062.30 + 24.06 = *3086.36*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

3086.36 + 34.62 = *3,120.98*

750.1 ytd as of 6/30


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

3,120.98 + 412.37 = *3533.35*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

3533.35 + 582.63 = 4115.98

76.84 April
148.35 May
357.44 June


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

*4115.98*+13.25+14.77+15.84+21.51=*4181.35*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2162.52 - 94.91 = 2,067.61)

4181.35 + 94.91 = *4,276.26*


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(2,067.61 - 152.03 = 1,915.58)

Well, one of my plans hasn't gone the way I hoped. My miles per ride has decreased, when it should have increased. I(personally) agreed to help a group of people start riding by riding slow and encouraging them on a daily basis to ride. I also wanted to encourage the wife to ride more.

What ended up happening with it all, is the same amount of time was being taken for which ever, but much slower times and I gotten a bit use to it. The same amount of time but with a lot less miles.

Basically, the time it took me to do my 31.5-32.5miles was down to 12miles at the most with the same time it took. Also the heat hasn't help.

Sadly, I've given up on the group, and sorta with the wife. I got a mission to complete.

I'm 100miles over my planed schedule, but lost 145miles last month.

3600 miles in a year isn't much for some, but I haven't done it yet.

4,276.26 + 152.03 = *4,428.29*


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

*4428.29*+20.90+20.21+20.51=*4489.91*



> Sadly, I've given up on the group, and sorta with the wife. I got a mission to complete.


You dumped your wife?


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

4489.91 + 103.46 = 4,593.37

853.57 ytd as of 8/28


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

4593.37+2.95=4596.32


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

4596.32 + 20.04 = 4,616.36

873.61 ytd as of 9/1


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

4,616.36 + 52.39 = *4,668.75*

926.01 ytd as of 9/18


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(1,915.58 - 413.56 = 1,502.02)

Well my summer didn't turn out as expected. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to make my goal for the year.

Don't get me wrong, because I still rode a lot. My summer rides were more fun then exercise.

Rode the trails more this summer. I actually did something this year that was very unexpected. A trail I ride which has a loop of 6miles long. I usually will ride 1 loop or 1.5. I surprised myself when I rode 2 times around without stopping to take a break. I did have to change the battery in my gopro once, but that was the only time stopping.






if you watch it, please turn the volume down, because I am breathing too hard and talking to myself... lol

4,668.75 + 413.56 = *5,082.31*‬


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5082.31 + 20.44 = *5,102.75*

946.46 ytd as of 9/25


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5,102.75 + 63.78 = *5,166.53*

1012.22 ytd as of 10/17
A quick ride during lunch at work yesterday.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5,166.53 + 30.53 = *5,197.06*

1040.75 ytd as of 10/22


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5197.06 + 31.28 = *5,228.34*

1072.05 ytd as of 11/2


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I have completed over 10% of this for the group but I will post my results at the end of the year


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

5228.34 + 92.17 = 5320.51

1164.21 ytd as of 11/30
Only 35.79 from my annual goal of 1200.


----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

5320.51 + 1015 = 6335.51

Goal for the year is 1300 miles. Gonna be close


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

6335.51 + 12.03 = 6347.54

1176.23 ytd as of 12/10


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

6347.54 + 11.08 = *6,358.62*

1187.31 ytd as of 12/17


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

6358.62 + 13.65 = 6,372.27

1200.96 ytd as of 12/26 !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

(1,502.02 - 551.29 = 950.73) I'm not going to make my goal for the year. I believe I will be less then 900 miles short of 3600 miles

Been so busy at work. I had to cut back on my ride, because of time. I didn't have enough time in the day to report my miles on here.

6,372.27 + 551.29 = *6,923.56*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

6923.56 + 10.03 = *6,933.59*

1211.0 ytd as of 12/27


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

6933.59 + 4022 (all my miles for the year) = *10,955.59*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

10,955.59 + 9.05 = *10,964.64*

1220.04 for 2019. All but 12 miles offroad.


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

Will there be a 2020 thread?


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Rolling_clydesdale said:


> Will there be a 2020 thread?


https://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales...-year-half-distance-17-500-miles-1141185.html


----------

